# Just confirmed the audition



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Would you be kind enough to wish me good luck? On Thrusday I will be autioning for the tuna I once wrote about. With all the school work and taking care of bf I put this on hold... but now it is time to face the music.







I hope I do not get nervous or anxiuos.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

auditioning, LOL, not autioning or whatever I wrote.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Good luck, Good luck, Good luck!


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Buena Suerte! Good luck, though you don't need it. I'm sure your talent and desire will be all you need. God Bless!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

All the good wishes that I can muster for you, Zay. You can do it!







Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thank you guys...


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

That's today! Hope it is going well Zay. Let us know and G







o  o







d







L







u







c







k







!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I just came home from it. I think I did well, but they will call me tomorrow and tell me.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Sorry I am in a little hurry. I just dropped by because I'm in! I'm in the tuna!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

*C O N G R A T S ! ! !* (I know that feeling..... YEEEE HAWWWW......)



































Evie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

All Right!!! That is so awesome, Zay. Way to go, girl. Congratulations, I knew you could do it.


----------

